# A good zorro mask!!!



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

How to Make A Man's Masquerade Mask | eHow.com

How about the above link just make a plain black mask without the glitter and feathery bits


or for sale on amazon
Amazon.com: Black Venetian Masquerade Mask ~ Mardi Gras Masks: Apparel


this one looks good and it's cheap too
Black Zorro Style Eye Mask for Fancy Dress: Virtual Village - US

Ebay 
Unisex Black Venetian Masquerade Mask ~ Fancy Dress - eBay (item 290344684433 end time Sep-08-09 12:51:11 PDT)

VA01 VENETIAN MASQUERADE MASK Zorro costume MARDI GRAS - eBay (item 170379350594 end time Sep-10-09 22:45:02 PDT)


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

if you go with the look form the newer Zorro movies, all u need is some fabric like silk or cotton/poly blend or what ever they used in the movie. Make a large handkerchief with two eye holes on one side and bingo, your Antonio Banderas, err i mean Zorro..


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Even the classic Zorro mask looks like it's a piece of fabric with eye holes cut into it. I do like the fitted idea though.


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you both!!! I will try the regular black fabric and post a picture and tell me what you think...  Any other Ideas would be very much appreciated. 

-Dork Quixote


----------

